# Is there anything sexual you haven't told your S/O?



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

Not necessarily a skeleton in the closet; just something you think, want, are ashamed of, etc.?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No!

But I don't think that either my original wife or my RSXW can really say the same thing!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes but I'm an open book.

We both know a lot but we both have an extensive history.

She hit the TMI mark a ways back and I don't need anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I would not complain if either baseball or Supernatural was playing on the TV while we were having sex >


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in a fairly new relationship, and so we're still learning about one another. He hasn't asked much about my prior sexual life, and I'm not one to overshare and give someone information they never wanted. That said, there's nothing I wouldn't tell him if he asked. And there's nothing I feel the need to particularly avoid discussing or to "hide" in any way.

As to fantasies, apparently, I'm pretty vanilla. The things I'm into are pretty mainstream and I haven't run into anything so far that I felt hesitant to tell him about.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I tell my wife everything, but she begs me not to because she prefers for me to be a little "mysteriously confident" about myself! 

Most husbands likely have trouble defining where the line between being perceived as "mysteriously confident" or being a "shameful pervert" is for the wife. Generally speaking the line usually starts right about here:










Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Sure,
I try to bring it up every time we have sex, pun intended.
I try to let my penis do the talking. My wife listens better that way.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

nothing that I can think of, she pretty well knows it all. We have always been upfront with each other about our sexual experiences and desires.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
yes. I've gotten negative reactions to some suggestions, so there are lots of things I won't suggest.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Absolutely.

Look, there's nothing I wouldn't tell her if she really wanted to know -- I just don't put certain things out there. Because I don't want her to have to compete with my past, or even have either one of us thinking about our pasts. 

I'd rather face the future than examine the past.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have absolutely spilled it ALL...sexually speaking... to my husband.. love those sort of exchanges... . It's a wonderful feeling we can share so openly -with each other.. 

I've dug some things out of him.. he's never had to worry about shocking me...as I've learned ... I am more dirty minded / kinky over him in reality..


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> yes. I've gotten negative reactions to some suggestions, so there are lots of things I won't suggest.


Yup. Nothing shuts down sharing about sex better than that box-of-spiders look from your spouse.


----------



## thebard77 (May 24, 2015)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Not necessarily a skeleton in the closet; just something you think, want, are ashamed of, etc.?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup. I made a lot of mistakes in college. My wife made it clear that she didn't want to know.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Not necessarily a skeleton in the closet; just something you think, want, are ashamed of, etc.?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We both had some little kinks and quirks that we never talked about for quite a few years.
After a while, we shared one, and then another, and then it became easier and easier to share. Nothing we were really ashamed of, but maybe didn't want to mention for fear of being thought of as a perv or something. 

:laugh:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I actually have a fantasy I've never shared. Nothing I would ever want to do but have a definite curiosity about.

Watching people have sex, voyeurism, seems darkly thrilling and a turn on but would not want to do it.

I actually am afraid of her reaction to that one especially given my childhood.

Come to think of it, it probably is related to my childhood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I actually have a fantasy I've never shared. Nothing I would ever want to do but have a definite curiosity about.
> Watching people have sex, voyeurism, seems darkly thrilling and a turn on but would not want to do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Funny. That's something my wife & I both talked about. 
We were on the opposite side, as in being watched one time, which ended up being a bit of a thrill when we found out about it. Probably where we both got the thoughts.


----------



## 2000navyz (Mar 1, 2016)

awkward first post i guess....yes, somethings i do alone that she doesn't know about


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, there are a few things we haven't talked about. If she asked, I would tell her. It's nothing horrible or "way out there" but there's no need to discuss them. After being together 22 years, I think those "pre her" things are rather unimportant. 

Her past is much more mundane than mine. I don't need to know her details. Now, if she was gang banged by a frat in college or did lesbian, I'd want to know. I'm sure she'd want to know if I did stuff with a guy or was in an orgy. 

Stuff like rimming, anal play, light bondage, I consider just "stuff" and not too important.


----------

